# Its official!!



## mbandgeek (Apr 30, 2008)

I have just received confirmation that payment was received for my enrollment into Ithaca College!!
Looks like i am going to be doing this for the rest of my life. 
It was a very proud moment to update my signature from Good ol' PCHS to Ithaca.


----------



## ReiRei (Apr 30, 2008)

Congrats sir. *hi five*


----------



## punktech (May 1, 2008)

good job! 

i might actually transfer to a college in NY. my main professor has decided to resign and work a this company he has always wanted to work for. so if there's not a good enough replacement, good bye Bard College At Simon's Rock, good bye lovely little corner of MA...


----------



## avkid (May 1, 2008)

Oooh.....you should come visit.
-
Sometimes I have loud toys.


----------



## Smurphy (May 1, 2008)

YaY good for you. I hope it goes very well for you. Remember stay up late and party have fun, then work your butt off the very next morning.


----------



## Spikesgirl (May 1, 2008)

Congrats, learn lots and come back and share it with us! Shows that all your hard work has paid off to this point.

Go get'em, Tiger!


----------



## Clifford (May 1, 2008)

Congratulations! For the longest time I was thinking about being a history professor, but I'm thinking about doing this for a living too now.


----------



## icewolf08 (May 1, 2008)

mbandgeek said:


> I have just received confirmation that payment was received for my enrollment into Ithaca College!!
> Looks like i am going to be doing this for the rest of my life.
> It was a very proud moment to update my signature from Good ol' PCHS to Ithaca.


Congratulations, and good luck! Tell Colin, Steve, Lee, and well everyone that I say hi!


----------



## derekleffew (May 1, 2008)

Just curious, Alex, do you get a kickback or "bird dog fee" for each student you send to Ithaca?


----------



## icewolf08 (May 1, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Just curious, Alex, do you get a kickback or "bird dog fee" for each student you send to Ithaca?


Ha, wouldn't that be nice! I think I end up giving them money.... My family even has established a scholarship for junior and senior theatre students to pursue professional development activities while they are students.


----------



## kovacika (May 3, 2008)

Ill probably see you kicking around next year then. My girlfriend goes to Ithaca and I always make it a point to stop by the theater when I'm visiting.


----------



## thorin81 (May 9, 2008)

Congrats! Now take all your soon-to-be new found knowledge and come back with tons of new stuff for US!! Good luck, friend!


----------



## mbandgeek (May 9, 2008)

thorin81 said:


> Congrats! Now take all your soon-to-be new found knowledge and come back with tons of new stuff for US!! Good luck, friend!



Will do. This will make me to contribute more to CB then i currently have.


----------



## Chris15 (May 12, 2008)

mbandgeek said:


> Will do. This will make me to contribute more to CB then i currently have.



In that great abundance of time one has between assessable tasks I'm sure...


----------



## soundlight (May 12, 2008)

Chris15 said:


> In that great abundance of time one has between assessable tasks I'm sure...



Come on...we all know that in college you procrastinate more and sleep less!


----------



## mbandgeek (May 12, 2008)

soundlight said:


> Come on...we all know that in college you procrastinate more and sleep less!



what? I thought that's what senior year in high school was for. I guess i got a head start.


----------



## soundlight (May 12, 2008)

mbandgeek said:


> what? I thought that's what senior year in high school was for. I guess i got a head start.



I thought that I was procrastinating as much as I could in high school. Then I got to college, and I found that I could sleep less, procrastinate more, and eat at more obscure times of the day (Dominos delivers until 1:30am, and until 2:30am on Fridays and Saturdays, and the campus cafe is open 24/7 throughout the semester).


----------



## mbandgeek (May 30, 2008)

UPDATE!!

A couple of day ago I received a financial aid package from NC ARTS and I have gotten a full ride. however, I like the looks of the Ithaca College's program a lot better. I have sent in an appeal to see if they will match. I am still officially enrolled to Ithaca, however that might change soon.


----------



## Footer (May 30, 2008)

mbandgeek said:


> UPDATE!!
> 
> A couple of day ago I received a financial aid package from NC ARTS and I have gotten a full ride. however, I like the looks of the Ithaca College's program a lot better. I have sent in an appeal to see if they will match. I am still officially enrolled to Ithaca, however that might change soon.



Ask what are the requirements to keep the scholarship before you decide to move... and see if they can work with you on them. I have seen way to many people go to school on a full ride and get it pulled after the first semester because they didn't make a 3.75


----------



## mbandgeek (May 30, 2008)

Footer4321 said:


> Ask what are the requirements to keep the scholarship before you decide to move... and see if they can work with you on them. I have seen way to many people go to school on a full ride and get it pulled after the first semester because they didn't make a 3.75



I will definetly look into that, but i think that Most of it mine is grant money. Even so, i plan to keep at least a 3.75. I know that NCSA has a hard program, but theater is my passion and i will not let myself screw it up.


----------



## derekleffew (May 30, 2008)

Congrats again, mbandgeek. What a fabulous position in which to be! The reputations of both schools are excellent, so indeed you have a difficult choice. Nice to hear of someone other than an athlete bidding schools against one another.http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/members/mbandgeek.html


----------



## PropsPupMikel (Jun 6, 2008)

Congradulations. that is majorly awesome, best of luck


----------

